

Top 5 tools every serious Linux user should have - mnazim
http://blog.atlanticmetro.net/2013/07/02/top-5-tools-every-linux-server-should-have/

======
mooism2
Article title is _“Top 5 tools every Linux server should have”_.

Why has it been posted here as _“Top 5 tools every serious Linux user should
have”_?

